
People are scared of Disruption - mcnabj
https://medium.com/@diymanik/people-are-scared-of-disruption-c85cde08c656#.tmga6dtm2
======
bobby_9x
People are scared of 'discruption' because it's usually a fast change and 9/10
it has unintended consequences that negatively effect people for a long time.

The youth always want fast and radical change. But the older and wiser
segments of the population realize that this isn't usually good for anyone.

